# Drew Gooden, Rebounder?



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know how many of you have been paying attention. But Drew Gooden is playing with a vengeance these days. It's only preseason. But kid is ripping down ungodly rebounding numbers in limited time.

He's already got 15 tonight in only 24 minutes. And he was averaging 11 boards per game in 23 minutes going into the game.

Will this carry over to the regular season?

Will Gooden average more rebounds per game than Boozer did last year for the Cavs(11)?

Could Gooden challenge KG for the rebounding title?

Does this information change your predictions about the Cavs?

What does it all mean? 

Can a ballscientist come in and break it down for me?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Rebounding a very much a product of the team and who steps up to take the board. 

Offensive boards take more individual rebounding skill. But offensive boards don't come in high numbers (compared to defensive) for most players anyway.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Gooden's a great rebounder, I've been trying to tell people that all offseason. I did a lengthy scouting report on Gooden a couple months ago, here it is with the part about his rebounding bolded:



> Gooden's a very interesting player in my opinion. I've got the chance to watch a good majority of his NBA games so far, some in Memphis when he had to play small forward and nearly every game in Orlando. I think there are some general misconceptions about Gooden, one is that he's the biggest ballhog in the league. Honestly, he's not as selfish as people make him out to be. He does take many questionable shots, but I attribute that more to his poor decision making rather than his selfishness. A poor decision maker he is, honestly one of the worst in the league. When the ball is in his hands, he honestly has no idea when to look for his shot and when to pass the ball, it's like he flips a coin before the play and decides if he's going to shoot or pass when he gets the ball, regardless of how wide open he is, or if he's triple teamed.
> 
> That's the first point on Gooden I'd like to address-- his decision making. To put it quite simply, it's awful. I remember this one play, I think it was against the Bucks, where Gooden had the ball in the post. He looked over his shoulder and saw DeClercq wide open under the hoop. He proceeds to turn back around and start backing down his defender, and then(about 5 seconds after seeing DeClercq) he throws a no-look over his head right into the hands of a Buck who had been waiting there for a good couple of seconds. It was so ridiculous, it's something you'd expect from an elementary kid playing in the playground. I remember Goose Givens' comment clearly. He just blurted out, "Oh Drew! (sigh) You just can't do things like that." I distinctly remember watching that play and thinking, wow, this play just summarizes the whole season for us. Another sign of Gooden's poor decision making is how it always seems whenever Drew would hit a jumpshot, the rest of the game he'd think he was a shooting guard. Honestly, he hits one jumper and you can guarantee he'll take at least 3 or 4 more jumpers and probably a 3-pointer or two.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the Cavs increased strength and focus defensively could also help Gooden get rebounds. This is a team that could force a lot more misses this year if Lebron gets after it. Because you have Snow out there, and more size down low.

It looks like Gooden got the wake-up call finally.

Right now he's looking like a 14/14 guy for the Cavs. That would be amazing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Gooden was good for Orlando but Orlando made the stupid mistake of signing Juwan Howard and throwing Gooden back to the bench when he played very good for them at the end of the previous season.

It is all history now and things look like they are working out for Orlando, but it was a bad move at the time.

I still believe he's got 20-10 ability.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Gooden was good for Orlando but Orlando made the stupid mistake of signing Juwan Howard and throwing Gooden back to the bench when he played very good for them at the end of the previous season.
> 
> It is all history now and things look like they are working out for Orlando, but it was a bad move at the time.
> ...


I mean, yeah they end up with Howard, and Howard is going to be better than Gooden. But losing Gooden and Verejao for so little is going to hurt a little bit, I think.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Gooden is the worst player in the NBA out of the guys that actually start/get significant playing time
thats my comment
i dont care what his numbers are
he doesnt know HOW to play basketball

and im sayin this is as a former jayhawks fan


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I mean, yeah they end up with Howard, and Howard is going to be better than Gooden. But losing Gooden and Verejao for so little is going to hurt a little bit, I think.


I don't think losing Gooden hurts because Gooden is a miserable player if he is not starting and is not capable of playing anywhere other than PF, which obviously is Dwight's position for the next decade if Orlando can keep him. And in Orlando's case, Tony Battie if he can stay healthy is more important to Orlando as a guy willing to come off the bench, he's a better defender, and he can also play center.

You won't find many Orlando fans though that don't question Orlando letting go of Zaza Pachulia and Varejao for nothing. Although I can understand the team not wanting to keep 2 rookie PFs on the team.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I noticed Gooden has been putting up nice rebounding numbers. It's not really surprising, as he's always been a good rebounder. During his first season with the Magic I remember he had a couple of 15+ rebound games.

I think the bigger issue with him is if he can actually improve on his weaknesses. He can start by playing some defense and passing the ball out of the post once in a while instead of always jacking up the shot.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Could Gooden challenge KG for the rebounding title?


No.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not really surprised, actually. I remember in the 2003 playoffs he averaged around the same amount of rebounds as Ben Wallace... so I wouldn't put it past him at all to average a double double if he starts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Gooden is the worst player in the NBA out of the guys that actually start/get significant playing time
> thats my comment
> i dont care what his numbers are
> ...


Are you kidding me with this nonsense? 

I think Gooden is in line to have a very good season, because he will be playing with 3 guys who pass the ball in McInnis, Snow and Lebron. If he can't play an unselfish, non-black hole style of game with those guys, then there is no hope for him. 

I think he will get the job done.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Gooden can be a very solid rebounder when he actually puts forward the effort. He can be very aggressive sometimes, but other times, he just looks like he isn't trying. He still is a fairly good rebounder for his position though, but he really needs to work on boxing out. He still looked awkward at times last year, especially on some positioning.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> A poor decision maker he is, honestly one of the worst in the league. When the ball is in his hands, he honestly has no idea when to look for his shot and when to pass the ball, it's like he flips a coin before the play and decides if he's going to shoot or pass when he gets the ball, regardless of how wide open he is, or if he's triple teamed.




Gooden is a ball hog. A Poor decision maker is just a fake name for ball hog. Don't argue. It's true. Are you on crack? Only weird people who like Gooden smoke crack. Watch some basketball. Geez, learn something by watching some games. It's okay. 

I'm done. :laugh: :laugh: 


Forget about everything I said except for the first sentence. I was just following in bballlifes style. 

I believe Gooden is a ball hog. Poor decision maker? Meh, that's basically the same thing to be as a ball hog. He just likes to shoot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gooden is the single best rebounder I've seen in college over the last seven or eight years. He's got phenomenal instincts and extraordinary athleticism/coordination.

There's a reason he was (er, should have been) the NCAA Player of the Year his junior year at Kansas.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Gooden is the worst player in the NBA out of the guys that actually start/get significant playing time
> thats my comment
> i dont care what his numbers are
> ...



You are the worst poster in basketballboards.net history out of people who significantly post.
Thats my comment.
I dont care how many posts you have.
You dont know HOW to post.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Gooden had some HUGE rebounding games for the Magic last year. I have not been surprised by his preseason numbers.

If Silas can get him to play a team game, he could turn out to be a useful replacement for Boozer.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks for the comment 


but we were talkin about drew gooden
not about my postin
if you want to comment on my postin
make a thread about it


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> Can a ballscientist come in and break it down for me?


Is that me?

There is a reason Jerry West trade him;
There is a reason John WiseBrod trade him;
There is also a reason .....................


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Drew Gooden, Rebounder?*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that me?
> ...


That reason is he's a ballhog, he has a poor attitude, and he's quite possibly insane. In spite of all that I fully expect him to average around a double-double for the Cavs this year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

> and he's quite possibly insane



???
LINK????


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Drew Gooden, Rebounder?*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that me?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Drizzle is the ultimate in fool's gold. He will tease you with his wonderful athletic gifts and then he has a brain fart and thinks he is MJ for about 3 weeks and shoots everything that gets into his hand. He pouts when he is not shooting(he doesn't care if he is hitting or not).

His career took a turn on December 11, 2002 when he hit 4 three's vs. Denver, after that he fancied himself a multidimensional scorer that should dominate the ball and the offense. If he ever decided to pattern his game off Boozer's and just rebound and score when open while also getting a few plays ran for him, he could be an All Star.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I bet there's a link out there: "Gooden Declared Clinically Insane." . Ask any Memphis or Orlando fan what I'm talking about. The man's head isn't screwed on straight.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah, Drew Gooden seems like just the type of player to play great in the preseason, and flat-out suck once the regular season starts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Yeah, Drew Gooden seems like just the type of player to play great in the preseason, and flat-out suck once the regular season starts.


But what if he doesn't? What if this is a sign of things to come from him? Then what?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> But what if he doesn't? What if this is a sign of things to come from him? Then what?


Um, then he'll be a good role player? I don't understand what you're asking.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Yeah, Drew Gooden seems like just the type of player to play great in the preseason, and flat-out suck once the regular season starts.


Gooden has played well in the regular season whenever he has been given the mins and has been able to play at his natural position of PF. Play him limitied mins or play him at SF and he will suck. Otherwise, he is pretty good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Um, then he'll be a good role player? I don't understand what you're asking.


What I'm driving at is if he is actually as good as he's playing, or even half of that, then that IS huge for the Cavs. This could be a very big development. I mean we'll know for sure soon enough, but right now signs are pointing to the Cavs possibly being an eastern power. If they actually improved at the PF spot, with all their other changes in the offseason, that could make them very scary out east.

Rmemember last year being a very good role player got Boozer almost on the All-star team, and got him ON the olympic team. And it got a lot of people around these parts hopping.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Drew Gooden, Rebounder?*



> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>
> ...and he's quite possibly insane...


He's not insane. Insane is "I just dismembered and ate four priests while dressed like a Power Ranger and rocking out to Neil Diamond."


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I look up some stuff and there really is no dirt on Drew. He did get into a fight with some NFLer at a club in Orlando, but that's about it. And here is what his coach at KU said about him.

"I am very sad I'm not going to coach Drew any more. But that's it. I'm happy for him. I'm proud of him. He may have come as far as any player I've ever coached in three years. It's been a joy to coach him." 
Gooden admitted his game will need adjustment in the NBA. 
"I'm not saying I'm ready to step on the court and average 20 and 10 right away like I left off in college," he said. "I mean, that would be great. But I want to work hard every day and keep myself disciplined." 
He also said he plans to return to Kansas and get his degree. 
"I'll always be grateful and I will always be a Jayhawk in my heart," he said. 
"Playing under Coach Williams, I learned a lot, starting from the first day I set foot on campus to the last game against Maryland. A young boy turned into a young man."

http://www.detnews.com/2002/college/0204/28/sports-469985.htm

He has the ability to turn out to be a good replacement to Boozer.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> I look up some stuff and there really is no dirt on Drew. He did get into a fight with some NFLer at a club in Orlando, but that's about it. And here is what his coach at KU said about him.
> 
> "I am very sad I'm not going to coach Drew any more. But that's it. I'm happy for him. I'm proud of him. He may have come as far as any player I've ever coached in three years. It's been a joy to coach him."
> ...



<center>








No one said he was a bad guy. Others said he could be insane, that's going a little too far. He is just a little bit odd though. You'd have to be if you wore a headband over one ear and under the other, wore knee-high black socks grandfather style while wearing your white home jerseys', chose to wear number 0, and called yourself the Big Drizzle. All that being said, he can be a very good basketball player if you start him and stick with him.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Drew Gooden's numbers through four games: 24.5 MPG, 41.2 FG%, 5.8 RPG, 1.3 APG, 10.5 PPG. The season's barely a week old and he's already in Paul Silas's doghouse. Will he finally break out once he gets traded to his fourth NBA team?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Drew Gooden's numbers through four games: 24.5 MPG, 41.2 FG%, 5.8 RPG, 1.3 APG, 10.5 PPG. The season's barely a week old and he's already in Paul Silas's doghouse. Will he finally break out once he gets traded to his fourth NBA team?


RP with another great bump. :laugh:


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Just for comparison, Gooden was supposed to replace Boozer. Boozer so far: 58.5 FG%, 11.0 RPG, 2.5 APG, 19.3 PPG.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

ouch. gooden hasn't come close to replacing boozer yet.

i still think the jazz overpaid for boozer. and it's clear to me that gooden is in the doghouse right now.

if it's his decision-making that's his biggest problem then he's gonna have trouble with silas. silas is not gonna play a bricking skinny pf that doesn't rebound, not after having the exact opposite in boozer last year.

right now tractor trailor, who's playing well, is much more in tune with silas and the other cavs. and he's getting some minutes. silas is also left to play rookie anderson varehjo (vera-jzahn) with gooden being a no-show lately.

tonight verse amare should be interesting. let's see how gooden responds.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I still like Anderson more, and have always maintained he was the true focal point of that trade. But Gooden will be fine. Silas has always had a rotating doghouse. Especially with big men. Last year he benched Z to get him to wake up. He's just restructuring Gooden's focus. He's tearing him down to build him up. As soon as Gooden stops trying to play like a SF, and plays like the PF he is, then he's going to be a great steal for the Cavs. Kid is obviously immensly talented. When he just focuses on keeping his *** in the paint he can be very successfull(look at his game against Miami).

He also needs to get tougher defensively. The Cavs interior defense is marshemellow soft. Tonight will be a huge test. If Z and Gooden don't bring some sort of defense in the lane, the Suns are going to run wild on the Cavs and get embarrassed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

bump.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

What did he have, 21? thats insane. Great game for him.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wheres the number zero because it reminds him how he came from nothing and now he is a basketball player. :yes:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Drew Gooden was matched up against Shawn Marion. What did you expect? Marion is not a PF.
Small ball hurt the Suns tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Drew Gooden was matched up against Shawn Marion. What did you expect? Marion is not a PF.
> Small ball hurt the Suns tonight.


I expect him to get 20 rebounds matched up against Marion. And he did. Kudos to him.

If Gooden is that big of a problem for the Suns small ball, then they are going to get hammered by teams like the Spurs and Wolves.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Drew Gooden was matched up against Shawn Marion. What did you expect? Marion is not a PF.
> Small ball hurt the Suns tonight.


Do you have an excuse for everything that is against the suns? I mean, that is a valid point you make, but it seems like no one can ever do anything good against the suns, or else there was some kind of cheating or cheap calls going on.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> If Gooden is that big of a problem for the Suns small ball, then they are going to get hammered by teams like the Spurs and Wolves.


They don't go small ball against everyone. They started a normal line-up against Philadelphia, but small ball had been working well enough that I assume they were going with it until they failed, and tonight it worked against them.

Gooden was beastly on the boards tonight and on helpside defense/blocks. He needs to improve the mental part of his game, sometimes he comes out with zero energy, and other nights he's a madman.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bump.

15 boards 14 points today in a blowout win over the Wizards.

RP, you and EHL disapeared from this thread awful fast. I guess maybe you agree now that 5 games into a season is too early to be writing the book on a player?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Silas needs to play Gooden more. I'm convinced now, after watching him play with the Cavs, that he'd put up 16-10 at least this season if he were playing 35+ minutes per game.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Silas needs to play Gooden more. I'm convinced now, after watching him play with the Cavs, that he'd put up 16-10 at least this season if he were playing 35+ minutes per game.


I'd say the 10 is a little bit of an underestimate of Gooden's rebouding prowess. He can board with the best of 'em.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Like I said earlier in this thread, Gooden is the single best rebounder I've seen at the college level in the better part of the last decade. He should be snagging 10+ boards per game.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> 
> 
> He wheres the number zero because it reminds him how he came from nothing and now he is a basketball player. :yes:


Well thank you Mr. Obvious, I knew the reasoning of why he chose it. I also know a reason why someone would down a whole bottle of tacquila in one chug at a frat party, it still isn't too smart though.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> RP, you and EHL disapeared from this thread awful fast. I guess maybe you agree now that 5 games into a season is too early to be writing the book on a player?


Um, you started this thread during the *preseason*. If you listened to your own advice, this thread wouldn't even exist.

That said, Gooden is rebounding awfully well right now. He has five in the first quarter tonight. I still expect him to find his way back into Paul Silas's doghouse before long though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Um, you started this thread during the *preseason*. If you listened to your own advice, this thread wouldn't even exist.
> ...


But my preaseaon question was about the entire regular season, not about the first 5 games.

You're just too quick to jump on people sometimes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gooden is currently 5th in the NBA in rebounds per 48 minutes (16.7) and is averaging a double-double. He had 4 blocks last night.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

25 points on 11-16 shooting and 15 rebounds for Gooden tonight in a loss to the Knicks. Gooden also had 3 steals and 2 blocks.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

25 points (11-16 FG), 15 rebounds, 3 blocks, 2 assists, 2 steals tonight vs. the Knicks.

Gooden has the distinct potential to lead the league in rebounds and be an All-Star in the East.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Drew Gooden is awesome, I would love to have him on the Knicks


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> Drew Gooden is awesome, I would love to have him on the Knicks


And I'm sure Isiah thinks he can get him too.

But really, Mike Sweetney is going to be pretty good. So it's not like you need need him. And in the mean time Kurt Thomas is alright.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> And I'm sure Isiah thinks he can get him too.
> ...


Kurt Thomas is alright, and he's going to stay a Knick for a while because of that horrible contract extension Isiah Thomas gave him.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Kurt Thomas is alright, and he's going to stay a Knick for a while because of that horrible contract extension Isiah Thomas gave him.



Layden


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow tonights stats..
11-13 27pts 6 rebs lol AND THE W!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> wow tonights stats..
> 11-13 27pts 6 rebs lol AND THE W!


He shot 8-8 from the floor in the first half. I'm surprised his rebounding numbers were so low though given the amount of time he played tonight. Still, great game from Drew.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bump.

Another double-double tonight, including 19 rebounds.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Bump.
> 
> Another double-double tonight, including 19 rebounds.


 He had 20 rebounds actually.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bump.

27 and 15 tonight.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

hes so inconsistant , he goes 6 3 one game and 30 20 the next


----------

